# Great Lakes Largemouth Series Results



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

We would like to thank all the teams and sponsors who made the first event a success. 

We had 20 teams that included 2 father/daughter teams. 

Almost everyone caught a five fish limit and some teams reported catching over 100 largemouth bass.

Here are the results for the first event in the Great lakes largemouth Series Central Erie Division.

1st Place- Brown/Thivner 18.37 lbs for $665 plus $160 for 15lb pot
2nd Place- Vinson/Powers 16.47 lbs for $266
3rd Place- Terry/Hart 15.57 lbs for $199.50
4th Place Nichols/Zolman 15.29 lbs for $133
5th Place Climer/Harris 13.30 for $65.50

The $100 Big Bass Award from Sharpnack Chevey went to Bartholomew/Burson with a 5.52 lb plus $190 side pot.

There is $190 in the championship pot. 

The next event is the Detroit River Division at Elizabeth Park on July 10th. 

You can still enter any 3 events and fish two and make the championship. Its is a particpation championship.

You can enter at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com or at the ramp.

Make sure you check out all the sponsor incentives on the site.

Congratulations to the winners!

David and DJ


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like you guys had some good bags come to the scales David.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice bass love lake erie


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, There is some great largemouth fishing in the back waters and on the main lake. 

Some teams reported catching over 100 fish. We didnt do that well but many did.

I cant wait to get up there and do it again!


----------

